# Causes for lump on stomach?



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Last night we noticed a lump on Koch's stomach, down by her lady parts - about four inches up from there towards the head of the body. it is about 1/2'' away from one of her nipples

I'd say it is about 1'' long and 1/2'' wide and protrudes enough so that it sticks out (1/4'' - 1/2'') - it feels semi solid like a cyst, i can squeeze it and it doesn't seem to cause her pain

Any ideas what this could be? just a cyst?


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i would check with your vet. i don't play with lump and bumps. my lab/shep mix is 12 and he started getting fatty tumours right about where you described. he's had one since he was about 6. it never really grew, so the vet said just leave it alone. now at 12 it is pretty large, but the vet said unless it ulcerates, leave it be. your vet should be able to feel it and tell whether it's cause for concern or not.


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

Could be just a cyst or a tumor of some sort. Kayle had one much like you describe in a similar location. I was terrified that it was cancer, but the needle biopsy came back as just a fatty tumor. The biopsy was painless to her...the worst part was getting her to stop licking the vet long enough to let him take the biopsy.
Sounds like a visit to the vet is the best thing!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hernia?

I am sure you'll take her to the vet!







How is her heart? Hopefully all better.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANHernia?
> 
> I am sure you'll take her to the vet!
> 
> ...


lol, whenever something is wrong i can just see the $$$$ signs!

Made an apt for Monday, hopefully it is gone by then!

thanks all!


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

let us know how she makes out.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooof course i made an vet appointment on Thursday for today and it is almost gone!

Still going to take her in though


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

WIth it going away, vet said it was most likely a spider bite or something of the like.

I really wanted to go due to her back leg, she has a slight bit of lameness on it - vet things her elbow might have some brusing so she suggested a specialist. 

more money! but i'd rather get that checked out sooner than later if it is anything.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad the lump is resolving - lumps and bumps are very troubling!

Bruising on the elbow? What made him think bruising?


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTGlad the lump is resolving - lumps and bumps are very troubling!
> 
> Bruising on the elbow? What made him think bruising?


about 5 weeks ago she hurt herself playing, i thikn her leash got wrapped around her leg or maybe she pulled it doing something. i gave her a week of rest and she seemed to be doing better, but ever since then i have noticed she won't put ALL her weight on her right rear leg. she favors the left. then last weekend we were playing and she ran for her ball, took a tumble, layed on her side and whimpered twice, but she was fine after that. so i do have some concerns.

she felt around her elbows and said the right side felt a bit swolen, but to what extent she wasn't sure. 

i mean if it was anything serious i doubt she'd be running outside like she does, she isn't limping or anything afterwards. she just isn't evenly putting weight on her back feet


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Always check those lumps out. One of mine had a lump and vet removed it and a biopsy was done. Showed skin cancer. Fortunately vet got it all


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like a chiroptactic consult is in order.


----------

